# Motion sensor and Pop-up Question



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

I just put my first pop together today for my haunted nursery. I got a basanet (sp?) and used this prop I bought of ebay.









For the most part it's pretty cool. At least I think so. Scared my son in broad daylight and he new what it was and what it was supposed to do 

My problem is I used an outside flood light setup w/motion sensor. This works great for triggering my valve and turning on my strobe, but The problem is if you stay in front of it or are still within the sensors proximity, it either keeps the valve open and uses up a lot of air, or it re-triggers before completely resetting.

Other than just dealing with it what are my options?

Thanks in advance.

As soon as I get some more batteries I'll post some pics and try to get some vid too.


----------



## DarkShadows (Feb 6, 2006)

Sounds like you need a controller.. My weapon of choice is either the prop-1 or animation maestro. I have my props set up so theres a delay after the prop is done goign thru it's sequence. Each prop can only be triggered once then there's a one minute delay.


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

So basically all the prop-1 would be used for in this situation is to delay the switch from retriggering?

How would I go about wiring a prop-1 so it either stopped the motion sensor from triggering or stopped my valve from opening?

A buddy of mine gave me the valve (s) and they're 110v, so everything is currently wired by splicing in indoor extension cords.


----------



## tonguesandwich (Oct 13, 2006)

You would write it into your program code.


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

tonguesandwich said:


> You would write it into your program code.


All my components are using 110V, how would I convert from that to the prop-1 (12/24V) and then back to 110V?


----------



## RacerX45 (Apr 13, 2008)

You could use a relay switch. The controller would then turn on the relay switch which you would have wired into your extension cord and valve. If you are new to prop controllers, the Scary Guys DVD helps a ton (it sure did for me). Here's a link: http://www.scaryguys.com/dvdanimationcontrols.html

Randy


----------



## pshort (May 6, 2008)

Using a Prop-1 seems like a lot of bother just to prevent re-triggering. Perhaps you can find some inexpensive time-delay relays either locally or on ebay.


----------



## Phil (Sep 2, 2007)

I use DEI 528T 12VDC timer relays that provide 0-90 second adjustable on/off delay, but I have always used them 12VDC motors/lights. Not too long ago you could find them for $11 shipped on eBay. They are intended for automotive security applications.


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

Phil said:


> I use DEI 528T 12VDC timer relays that provide 0-90 second adjustable on/off delay, but I have always used them 12VDC motors/lights. Not too long ago you could find them for $11 shipped on eBay. They are intended for automotive security applications.


Can you find something similar that would run on 120v?

Trying to wrap my mind around how the delay/timer works. The timer starts when either receiving power or losing power right (depending on type)?

The source of power with my setup is done via motion sensor. When it turns on or off isn't that just going to reset the timer/delay? Or will it ignore the power supplied from the motion sensor for X amount of time whether it cycles on/off or not?


----------



## Phil (Sep 2, 2007)

The 528T can be made to activate when the trigger wire either receives a ground signal or when a ground signal is removed. Once the timer is engaged, it ignores any additional triggers throughout the cycle. Since it is a relay hooked up to a timer, it can be used to connect or disconnect a circuit during the cycle.
This may be all for naught though as I can't locate an AC timer module at a reasonable $$$.


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

Phil said:


> The 528T can be made to activate when the trigger wire either receives a ground signal or when a ground signal is removed. Once the timer is engaged, it ignores any additional triggers throughout the cycle. Since it is a relay hooked up to a timer, it can be used to connect or disconnect a circuit during the cycle.
> This may be all for naught though as I can't locate an AC timer module at a reasonable $$$.


Ok I didn't realize it would ignore additional triggers throughout the cycle. What do you consider a reasonable $$$?


----------



## Phil (Sep 2, 2007)

I have not used and have no experience with AC timers - my advice is free and worth every penny! Found this one that looks really interesting, but it would take a little figuring and hacked connections since it is socketed.
$15 AC delay timer on eBay
Datasheet


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

I use Amperite AC timers at work for automated fixture control and plastic weld cooling. They come in several time ranges, and can be adjusted throughout the range by attaching a 1M pot to the control terminals. The way they work is by recycling power - when the AC is cut and re-applied the timer starts and runs out. They go for about $25 from places like Allied Electronics and Newark Electronics. They're very reliable (never had a failure) and easy to use.


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

I use Picaxe microcontrollers in my props (think basic stamp on a chip). They can do anything a basic stamp can do but cost a tenth the price ($3 - $10) . I have been using them a few years now and they work great. I even have a sound board based on them like the Scary Terry board but with better response. I do not want to hijack this thread so if anyone is interested I will post a Microcontroller 101 thread. I have put together a presentation which I gave to the NJ haunters groups and they liked it. I will upload it when I get home. Some websites are listed below if you want to read up on them or I will be more than happy to assist anyone to help them get started.

http://www.rev-ed.co.uk/picaxe/
http://www.phanderson.com/picaxe/picaxe_overview.html
http://www.phanderson.com/picaxe/picaxe.html

US and Canadian places to buy them:

http://www.sparkfun.com/commerce/categories.php
http://www.advancedmicrocircuits.com/cart/
http://www.hvwtech.com/


----------



## berzerkmonkey (Oct 31, 2006)

hpropman said:


> I I do not want to hijack this thread so if anyone is interested I will post a Microcontroller 101 thread. I have put together a presentation which I gave to the NJ haunters groups and they liked it.


Please do post a thread. I'd be very interested in reading up on the controllers, as I'd like to eventually get some moving props going.


----------



## kendallizm (Feb 16, 2008)

JonnyMac is the guy to talk to for prop1 programming, if you ask him he will usually write it for you. most of the time he already has most programs in his library.


----------

